# Black dot on photos



## Whinnie (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Nikon D40.
I am really hoping you can help me! 

I went out to take pictures tonight of the sunset. After a few pictures, I started noticing this small black dot in the middle of my pictures(middle top). Every single picture now has it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I changed lens, and still that dot! I went back, and it started in the middle of photographing a breyer deer I got. So I had taken "good" photos of the deer, then all of a sudden the dots started showing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know whats going on?

I am stupid, and didn't fill out the forms when I got my camera, So I don't think its under warranty. Stupid stupid stupid!




Example of what its doign


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 2, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> I have a Nikon D40.
> I am really hoping you can help me!
> 
> I went out to take pictures tonight of the sunset. After a few pictures, I started noticing this small black dot in the middle of my pictures(middle top). Every single picture now has it
> ...



Its dust, clean your sensor.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 2, 2010)

I am still very new to the SLR world. How do I clean my sensor? Would a google search probably help me?


----------



## lisa_13 (Mar 2, 2010)

you need to buy special swabs to clean it. take it to a photo store (even ritz will do) and they will either show you how or do it for you


----------



## ann (Mar 2, 2010)

you can also go into your editing program and remove the spot. However, sooner or later you need to get the sensor cleaned.


----------



## Renol (Mar 3, 2010)

That's one of the larger pieces of dust I've seen in a shot. But yea like others said get it cleaned and look into buying a cleaning kit for yourself if someone shows you how to do it. Considering its really easy to damage a sensor it might just be better to have it cleaned. The generally accepted recommendation is to have it cleaned once every 3 months or so if you hardly use it. For a heavy daily user who's changing lenses often or in an area with a lot of dust/dirt/sand in the air every month is usually recommended. 

Here's the deal though: No matter what you do you WILL get more dust on the sensor again. That's why its often cheaper to get a cleaner kit because most cleans cost anywhere from $30-$60 a pop depending on who's doing it and where you take it. I've seen cleaning kits in the $40-$50 range so keep that in mind.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 3, 2010)

A dust spot quite that large will often come lose by putting the camera into cleaning mode (exposing the sensor), turning it upside down, and very gently blowing into it. 

Don't gob on it.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 3, 2010)

My camera does not have that option. I will have to find someone to fix it. Indoors, its not there. Outside, it is.


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2010)

You can setup mirror lock up in the menu and the Bulb mode (dial M).  Remove the lens from the camera and then use a blower to blow the sensor with camera lens mount facing down.


----------



## icassell (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're uncomfortable with this, you might google it === there are several sites that tell how to do it.  They all sound scary (scared the bejeezus outta me the first time I did it), but once you've done it, you find it's no big deal.  The most important thing is to lock the mirror up (with a fully charged battery) so it doesn't come down while you're working. You MUST be careful, though.  Sensor repairs add up to very bit bucks.  My local camera store does a cleaning for about $45 and that is so NOT worth it once you have it figured out.

Oh -- and lest I forget -- NEVER NEVER NEVER use canned compressed air on your sensor.  Get yourself a Giottos Rocket Blower and it will get rid of a lot of your dust problems.  Make sure to blow it out away from your camera, though, before  you point it at your  sensor (no one told me that and I blew a glob of junk onto my sensor the first time I used it).


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 5, 2010)

I have not had to clean my sensor yet, but I know the day is coming, I change lenses quite often.
So a thread like this does give a newbie the courage to take on  a challenge like this.
Thanks


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we1d0fS9zVk"]YouTube - Proper Lens Swapping Technique[/ame]


----------

